# Krebsscheren



## geha (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo

wann kommen eigentlich Krebsscheren an die Oberfläche?
Meine sind noch alle auf Tauchstation  

Gruß Georg


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Krebsscheren sind Unterwasserpflanzen, die nur zum Blühen nach oben kommen (soweit wir wissen). Eine Regel wann sie auftauchen, gibt es wohl nicht, auch nicht, ob sie überhaupt auftauchen.

Wir haben so einige der Pflanzen im Teich. Einige schwimmen schon seit Wochen an der Oberfläche, vor allem die kleinen, einjährigen "Nachwuchsexemplare", einige haben den Teichboden noch nicht verlassen ...


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Hallo Georg

Wann,Warum,Weshalb  

Ich hab keine Ahnung,was in denen vorgeht.
Es hängt wohl mit der Wassertemperatur und der Sonneneinstrahlung zusammen.
Letztes Jahr kamen sie bei mir relativ spät hoch, dafür blühten sie wie verrückt.
Heuer sind einige schon oben,die große Masse liegt allerdings noch am Boden. ( in über 100cm Tiefe )

@ Ludwig

Letztes Jahr konnte ich beobachten,dass Krebsscheren auch unter Wasser blühen.


----------



## olaf12 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Hallo habe einen Bodenablauf in meinen Teich kann ich dann auch krebsscheren in meinen teich halten.gruß olaf


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

ich denke schon
wie groß ist den die saugwirkung am ablauf?, das könnte im winter zum problem werden, im sommer sind die ja an der wasseroberfläche


----------



## ferryboxen (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

hallo

bei mir ist immer ein teil oben...und einige liegen noch am

boden.

haben jedoch bei mir überhand genommen. somit mussten

jede menge entsorgt werden.

gruss lothar


----------



## ---Torsten--- (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*



			
				ferryboxen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> bei mir ist immer ein teil oben...und einige liegen noch am
> 
> ...



hallo,
die hast du nicht wirklich entsorgt oder?  
viele hier hätten da bestimmt interesse gehabt


----------



## Bombusterestris (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Hallo,
ich hatte immer viele Krebsscheren in meinem Teich.Da war der pH-Wert im leicht saueren Bereich. Jetzt habe ich einen pH-Wert von 7,5-8,0 und die KS sind verschwunden. Das mit dem Blühen oben und danach abtauchen habe ich auch beobachtet (halt als ich noch welche hatte)! Meine Karbonathärte liegt bei 1 mit gutem Willen auch bei 2, aber nicht höher, gemessen im Leitungs-Regen-und Teichwasser!!!! Kann`s daran liegen ? Help!

Gru? Stefan


----------



## grisu112 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Ich würde froh sein, wenn meine Krebsscheren überhaupt mal wachsen würden. Die sind nur Fischfutter  
Meine USA __ Shubunkin & Hypophthalmichthys lieben die Krebsscheren. 

Habe die Krebsscheren nun mal in eine ganz flache Zone gebracht, wo die kleinen Räuber nicht drann kommen.

LG
Olli


----------



## laolamia (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

hallo!

ich habe mir gestern wieder eine gekauft. (3. versuch)
bisher sind alle verschwunden (haben sich aufgeloesst)

sollte jemand noch einige ueber haben nehm ich die gerne! 

gruss marco


----------



## midnite (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Hi,

die Krebsscheren wuchern bei mir wie verrückt. Sie werfen Ableger ohne ende. Die Ableger schwimmen ca. 1 Tag an der Oberfläche, sinken dann ab.

Die größeren Pflanzen sind seit ca. 2 jahren drinn, bleiben am teichboden und haben bisher nicht geblüht  

ich musste auch demnächst "ausmisten" sonst haben die anderen Pflanzen keine chance.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Hallo,
habe seit drei Tagen auch Krebsscheren, habe sie mir schicken lassen.
Nun folg. Frage: 
Die kamen mit einer kleinen - ich würde mal sagen dass es eine ist - Wurzel.
Also beschweren oder in Körbchen setzen ist da nicht.
mir blieb nur sie ins Wasser zu setzen. nun schwimmt sie recht unmotiviert seitlich vor sich hin, und es bräunen immer mehr Blätter 
Ist das ok so?

Gruß Ruth


----------



## midnite (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Hallo Ruth,
so habe ich das auch damals gemacht.
so nach 1 bis 2 tage hat sie dann die tiefe gesucht und seitdem da geblieben.


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

hallo Ruth,

ja, einfach nur ins Wasser geben.
Dabei allerdings drauf achten, dass der "Wurzelansatz" nicht verletzt wird.

Du wirst allerdings in deinem Miniteich keine dauerhafte Freude mit ihnen haben.
Bei mir haben die großen bis zu 50 cm Durchmesser.


----------



## laolamia (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*



			
				midnite schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich musste auch demnächst "ausmisten" sonst haben die anderen Pflanzen keine chance.



ich nehm dir welche ab


----------



## kleinmolli70 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

ich würd auch gern welche nehmen


----------



## midnite (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Gerne gebe ich da was ab.

Wedel ist nicht weit weg aber wo liegt Stechow??


----------



## laolamia (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

moin!

nur per post zu erreichen 
14715 land brandenburg 60km westlich berlin


----------



## midnite (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

wie soll ich sie verschicken


----------



## laolamia (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

in plastetüte feucht einpacken und moeglichst anfang der woche 
wenns aber zu umstaendlich ist machts auch nichts.

danke
marco


----------



## Nebelschnecke (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst allerdings in deinem Miniteich keine dauerhafte Freude mit ihnen haben.



Ok, aber nicht mit mir schimpfen wegen 
                "unverantwortlicher Pflanzenhaltung" 

Ich versuche es dennoch mal, oder klingelt dann der Pflanzenschutzbund bei mir   

Liebe Grüße Ruth


----------



## Armin (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Ahoi,

ich hätte auch Interesse für meinen Vorgarten-Pond mit 4.500l, der mit __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen, Gründlingen besetzt ist.

Hat noch einer andere Schwimmpflanzen für den Teich ? Möglichst aus fischfreier Haltung.

Zahle auch gerne ein Opulus und natürlich die Versandkosten.

Gruß Armin


----------

